# Kelly KDH14800D High Power



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow, did not expect such fast delivery. In the post on the 11th and here at my door on the 14th. Came from China. Well for Kelly Controllers I am very impressed with the new HP Controllers. Way better than any of the early versions. It is heavy and built quite stout and they finally got some nice beefy terminal posts. No more flimsy connection posts. These look to be built for some heavy duty use. The heat sink that came with the MG is not flat. It has a pretty large bow in the middle of the sink. No way the prior controller was cooling properly. I am quite sure it was going into thermal cutback and to keep trying to drive it that way just caused it to crap out. I am quite sure it was the problem with the original Kelly that came with the kit too. The upgraded one is the one I killed. Kelly was gracious enough to upgrade me to the KDH14800D HP controller for a very nominal fee. I am soooo impressed. Now to get this heat sink to the machine shop to have it milled totally flat. Then I will install the controller. Getting the batteries ready for our first drive. 

Photos will be on my site later of the controller. The photos will not do this on justice. It is very stout and a decent weight. I can set voltage cut back and off and throttle adjustments. Pretty simple but has some parameters to adjust. 

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Well we got our heat sink back from the machine shop. It had a wicked warp in the middle and was more than likely the cause of three controller failures. I found the issue when I removed the last controller. With a 1/8 inch difference between sides. With that kind of gap its no wonder they failed. Even with built in cutbacks the owner would expect that to not be an issue. It is after all mounted to a hefty heat sink. Well it is not so easy is it. I will stand behind Kelly and the controllers and will put the blame with the company that supplied the kit for the person who purchased it. No wonder some of those Kelly Controllers died. I have always said to have a good sink that fits properly and with a fan to draw the heat away. You can have a look at the photos and see what the bottom of the Kelly looked like when I found it too was not flat but not by much. I cleaned it up and it is now mounted and ready to go. 

I have notified Kelly that the bottom of the controller should be checked for flatness and not to paint them. 

Be sure the surfaces are flat and unpainted and a good thin layer of thermal compound between. It is a must. With out fail. I must still mount a fan but for now and a bit of initial testing I can leave it off. It is now time to connect up the other components and then test again. 

http://greenev.zapto.org/63ev/63_EV/Kelly_Control_Sink.html


----------



## bumblebee (Jan 29, 2011)

How much does it cost? Do you have to program it, or will it run out-of-the-box?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

It will run out of the box but a little adjustment may be in order. It depends upon your particular needs. You may decide to adjust the low and hight voltage cut back. Maybe limit the amps a bit. Just depends. It's easy to adjust. 

Pete


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

Kelly specs for this controller. You will need a good hefty heat sink for these.

http://kellycontroller.com/kdh14800d24-156v800a-seriespm-controller-p-742.html


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

> Be sure the surfaces are flat and unpainted and a good thin layer of thermal compound between.


good advice
I havnt heat pasted mine up yet so will think of a way to get the paint off.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

So, what's the complete price tag when it's all done? How much have you paid when you sum up the cost for the controller, the contactor, the heat sink, the precharge circuit etc?


----------



## Visionofficer (Apr 28, 2013)

I have found the Kelly to be impossible to communicate with via laptop. How did you get the control program to come up?


----------



## tokio69 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm thingking about a KDH14800D for a kostov K9 motor. Would this be a good choise? i read that alot of shitty things happend with those controllers arround 2009 to 2011.
Since we are 2013 now, have they improved?
Is it safe?
I read about the large heatsink and off course that is needed.

Any advise about the right controller for the K9 Kostov motor would be great.

Tom
Belgium


----------



## Visionofficer (Apr 28, 2013)

I would not recommend the Kelly for a car. If you want to use it for a golf cart or for a bike, then its okay. The units cannot be set with a computer, as represented. They come from the factory able to put out about 100 amps. That's it. If you want serious controller, I recommend a Solaton from EVNetics. Kelly is a worthless, obsolete toy with worthless customer service and zero warranty coverage.


----------



## tokio69 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi,

thank you for the advice. Soliton is indeed a version I hear good things about. Only the price and importing it to Belgium is rather high. Their are not much alternatives I guess exapt the curtis 12131C.
Tom


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

tokio69 said:


> Hi,
> 
> thank you for the advice. Soliton is indeed a version I hear good things about. Only the price and importing it to Belgium is rather high. Their are not much alternatives I guess exapt the curtis 12131C.
> Tom


Contact these people...

http://evtv-amsterdam.eu/

Roy


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

or these... http://shop.rebbl.com/c-142329/soliton-controllers

Jr is not much more than the 1231c and it saves components like the precharge, so in the end it really is not that much after installation.


----------

